# CPE questions



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a few questions and don't have a rule book:

1. Is there a tire jump on a Jumpers course?
2. Are you allowed to actually stop your dog on a contact? For example, Nikon has been having *aherm* troubles with the tire jump, so when it shows up in a sequence after a contact obstacle, I have him hold the contact so I can get myself in the right position to babysit the tire jump the way I need to for him to do it correctly. In training it's good for my handling, and good for Nikon to practice his contacts and his self control, but I'm not sure if this sort of thing is kosher in trial?
3. Is there a broad jump in CPE?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not expert, but I have been to a few trials. 

That I recall, there was no tire jump in the jumpers class I watched. 

But I did see many people holding their dogs on contacts, and as far as I know there's nothing wrong with it. Some people train there dogs that way I believe to make sure they TOUCH it, but if you want to hold him there to re-position yourself, well there's nothing wrong with that either. It's your time, obviously.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

It looks like both tire and broad jump are allowed on a Jumpers course but not required. See page 18.

Canine Performance Events, Inc.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> But I did see many people holding their dogs on contacts, and as far as I know there's nothing wrong with it. Some people train there dogs that way I believe to make sure they TOUCH it, but if you want to hold him there to re-position yourself, well there's nothing wrong with that either. It's your time, obviously.


Thanks, yeah this is what I'm talking about. I say "easy" and then "OK" but if I want him to hold the 2on2off I said "wait" and he stays until I say "OK". Sometimes I use this to get out ahead of him or reposition myself. I think CPE times are slow so that isn't the problem (and he's fast everywhere else, hence the need for me to stop him and catch up!) but it's been two years since I did a trial and my other dog was so consistent we just did running contacts but she was slower overall so I never needed to pause her on the course.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

One more thing, I'm going to do Fullhouse so please tell me if this is correct (Level 1, 24" dog): I have to do at least 3 jumps, 2 circles, and the "joker"? The "joker" is determined by the judge? I need 19 points and have 30 seconds to get them and get on the table. I can do each obstacle twice for points. The required obstacles = 11pts so I need to get at least 8 more points on the course?

I'm hopeless at these games! Last time I did one, I followed a friend with a similar dog and just ran her course! I had no idea what was going on but we won, lol.


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Re Fullhouse - the required obstacles total 14 points - jokers are 5, circles 3 and jumps 1. Then add the required points to get your total. You can do everything twice for points. If you are past the 5 seconds to get to table you can still Q - you lose one point every second over time.

Tire can be in Jumpers - some judges always use it (I like to use it) some don't). Broad jump is rarely used as most ring crew don;t know how to set it properly and it takes time to set. I have actually only seen it at one trial in 5 years in CPE but it could be there so best to train for it.

You can hold the dog on the contact while you catch up or try to remember where to go next . If the judge deems you are training in the ring you can get whistled off but this is very rare as it is clear most people are not training. An example of training this would be dog holds contact, handler does a little dance around the contact - proofing the stay and if it is obviously training judge can whistle off.

I have never had a handler do this but judge has to be careful to determine if it is really training or handler is trying to figure out where to go next ) It is a fine line between having dog stay while you get into position and training an actual "stay" which is not allowed.

Best rule is to relax and have fun ))

Pat


----------

